# 65 resto parts minor disappointments



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

After a 4 year rebuild and only driving the car for 4 months I already have parts that are going to need to be replaced or repainted. Although these are minor items it is frustrating since the ones I replaced were 40+ years old and they seemed to last. The rubber that goes around the headlight bezel is already cracked and split, also the rubber gasket behind the door handles and the trunk lock bezel are splitting, these were purchased from Ames, the GTO grill emblem paint is flaking off , also the black paint on the headlight bezel is starting to come off both of these are produced by The Parts Place. Yes I may be nit picking but I would expect these parts to last more than 2000 miles without any issues. Other than that the car has been great, except started to blow the fuel pump fuse which I found out was to small. If any one has any suggestions as to where I can get quality rubber products I'm all ears.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I have heard that STEELE Rubber parts is a very good brand. I don't know if they make the parts you need. Ames is a stand-up company, why don't you call them and voice your concern. I am concerned about my build also. I have many original parts, but lots of repro parts, and re-chromed trim, and will be using all new rubber. It's like replacing a 40 year old bathroom in ones home. It looks dated, still works....and the new one will disintegrate in 10 years....with the technology we allegedly have today, I just can't understand all this! :willy: How'd you fare in Irene?? Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought 4 new correct '66 window cranks from Ames and the knob fell off 2 of them while working the windows over the winter in the shop... I called and was told to send them back....on my dime, and they will send new ones. Doesn't make sense to pay 8-10 bucks to ship back 22 dollars worth of defective parts. 

Eric, I bet your re-chromed original parts will be far better than any of the repro crap. I'm not impressed with anything I've gotten repro other than my complete floor for the GTO. I replaced both doors on the Chevelle and neither one fits well or has the correct body lines....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, I have a repro front and "new show chrome" rear bumper from PY. They look and fit great. They are of a thinner gauge metal than original willy. I also han my original FRONt bumper rechromed, it too looks great.......only time will tell. I gotta say I was pretty impressed with the PY units...Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys, I had a shift boot I got from AMES split in two after about a month (I ended up re-installing the original boot that has a tiny hole in it). The '67 my friend Bill owns had all the rubber tie rod end boots, etc. rot and fall apart inside of 8 months, and had never been in use. Also from AMES. We ended up re-using the 40 year old Moog/GM stuff that came on the car. I'm into the antique car thing (1915 Ford), and am on the horseless carriage forums, and it seems in the past 5 years, imported (Vietnam/China) rubber goods are failing. Expensive new tires for the Model T's are cracking and splitting in months. People are pissed. The tires on mine came with the car and are 40 year old New Zealand made Firestones, and are crack free. Plenty of carbon used. I think much of the repro rubber is questionable in quality. The door handle gaskets and lock gaskets I put on my '67 in 1993 are still like new, and were from AMES. Something changed. As long as we put up with it, we'll be stuck with it. Crusty, I'd call up AMES and let them know what happened. Let them know about the labor involved to re-replace all of your gaskets. At the very least, get a REFUND for the defective parts. I don't care who you are, rubber parts need to last more than a year or so. The originals lasted for decades.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree well said.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Might try Metro Molded Parts Inc. Metro Moulded Parts Inc. Automotive Weatherstrip and Rubber Parts They make their stuff in Minnesota. They talk a little funny up there, but they seem to have good products.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Matthew said:


> Might try Metro Molded Parts Inc. Metro Moulded Parts Inc. Automotive Weatherstrip and Rubber Parts They make their stuff in Minnesota. They talk a little funny up there, but they seem to have good products.


Watchu mean WE talk funny.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm from New Yawk, do I talk funny?:lol: I checked out that site, they have a lot of cool plugs and h'ware also! Good stuff! thanks, Eric


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

For about 5 years I have been involved with a rotisserie nuts and bolts restoration of a 65 GTO convertible and can relate to the restoration parts quality. My car has not even seen sunlight yet and rubber components are showing signs of aging. Nothing like tearing things apart just to replace with new rubber. I was told but can not confirm that fluorescent lights are very hard on today's rubber. My shop is all illuminated by fluorescent lighting. I am now on my 12th year on Coker redlines mounted on my Driver which only sees about 200 miles per summer season. Car was kept in the same shop but I was careful to cover up the tires to keep them from the lights. So far they are in excellent condition. In reference to Ames, I too have noticed over the years that their quality and service has deteriorated, not sure if this has anything to do with their change of ownership. Maybe this is just a sign of the times....


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Stillwater? Beautiful place during spring in June, summer in July and fall in August. Rest of the time... But they do make good rubber products. With that much winter you really need good rubber products. Otherwise, there would be like a billion people up there. Matt


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Stillwater? Beautiful place during spring in June, summer in July and fall in August. Rest of the time... But they do make good rubber products. With that much winter you really need good rubber products. Otherwise, there would be like a billion people up there. Matt


......if there were a billion people up there, it wouldn't be nice anymore!!!!!


----------

